# Gravel Driveways



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

I know this topic has been mentioned many times over, but I could've find what I was looking for in the search feature...
I am looking for info on the "steel pipe over the trip edge" trick. I have had enough of tearing up my driveway, time for a change. Has anyone done this? I am wondering how you attach the pipe to the plow so it doesn't fall off. Any and all tips/tricks would be appreciated. Thanks guys...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Did a quick search and found this .http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103504 Scroll down and theres some pics. I know there is a few more threads on this. I am just to lazy to search.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you Quigley. I did find some listed under "sod savers". I like how they attached the edge to the Boss. Unfortunately, I have a fisher with a lower trip edge, so that won't work. I'm thinking of making some sort of attachment to where the shoes attach. Maybe a chain wrapped thru the hole and attached to the back of the moldboard?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Attach it to a few of your cutting edge bolts.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

DHDB;1617871 said:


> Thank you Quigley. I did find some listed under "sod savers". I like how they attached the edge to the Boss. Unfortunately, I have a fisher with a lower trip edge, so that won't work. I'm thinking of making some sort of attachment to where the shoes attach. Maybe a chain wrapped thru the hole and attached to the back of the moldboard?


Yup You need to make sure it doesn't destroy anything when the blade trips. Maybe a custom made pins where the trip edge attach's.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the yard guard link. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&page=5&highlight=yard+guard


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

DHDB;1617785 said:


> I know this topic has been mentioned many times over, but I could've find what I was looking for in the search feature...
> I am looking for info on the "steel pipe over the trip edge" trick. I have had enough of tearing up my driveway, time for a change. Has anyone done this? I am wondering how you attach the pipe to the plow so it doesn't fall off. Any and all tips/tricks would be appreciated. Thanks guys...


If that's all you do Make a cutting edge out of mild steel and weld the pipe on the edge


----------

